# Old 3D Disposable Camera Found.



## justy (Dec 9, 2006)

I found an old "ImageTech 3D Magic Plus" Disposable camera that I used about 10 years ago. I looked it up online I couldnt find the developers and I am wondering if I just took it to the local photolab if they would be able to just get something out of it I dont care if its not 3d, I just want to see what photos I took at the age of 8. It says develop before 11/99 on the bottom. Should I take it to a shop that specializes in photos to get it developed because they probally have more knowledge or would it matter...? Thanks.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats pretty neat to find an old camera with shots from years ago.  I'm not sure what to say but I would suggest a camera specialty shop since a 1 hour photo may not know what their doing.  Good luck.


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2006)

I have one of those somewhere in a box in my parents attic! 

Never did get to develop the pictures.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 10, 2006)

I have one of those too. It's been a while since I used it. Developing is expensive. The company I used no longer does it but links you to here....
http://www.snap3d.com/
                                  Cosmo


----------



## justy (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks ill check it out.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 16, 2006)

wow thats awesome! I never knew they had cameras like that. 

pshh..I missed out lol


----------

